# is loosing blood clots with your period normal?



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry if this is a bit personal! but.... is it actually quite normal to loose blood clots when you have your period? also, sometimes mine look quite tissue like, if that makes any sense? Just wondering if this is actually something else that i should be concerned about!!! Hmmmmm x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

For me I have excessive lost and apparently this is related to my endo. Cannot advise what is normal - its not me apparently!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I lose huge clots and have terrible heavy periods.  But I have fibroids and Endo.

X


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Me too, I have very heavy, painful periods where I pass clots which is down to my fibroids and endo. No harm in getting it checked out because if it is endo, pre-treatment they can give you medication that limits its impact. There have been lots if successes on here.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

Another one that it's completely normal for but I'm also an Endo sufferer.

No harm in getting it checked out.
X


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Not entirely sure what's 'normal' but I have occasional clots, and have no known reproductive conditions like endo or fibroids. Usually it's on heavier period days. I think a small amount of small clots is OK but if you're having lots or big ones then I'd flag it up to your doctor or clinic, even if just for reassurance. x


----------



## Beldon (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Summer, I've always had clots and don't have fibroids or endo. Also, after my ICSI cycles these has been tissue; I asked at my review meeting and the Doctor said it was quite common and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I pass 50p size clots and what looks like tissue too, stage 4 endo here aswell

Lilly x


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

I've always had clotty periods and have no known issues like endo. My acupuncturist advised me to stop wearing tampons, especially the period before a treatment cycle as you want to make sure all the flow can come out and it doesn't hang around, and that it might help with the clots. Apparently tampons also dry us out down there. I thought I'd give it a go as when you're spending thousands and doing vitamins and protein and whatever, I figured ditching tampons for a bit was no skin off my nose and couldn't hurt. Wearing sanitary towels isn't the nicest thing but they're a lot better than when I was in my early teens and I find I'm a lot more aware of my flow now, eg when the heavy days are, the consistency of the flow etc. I'm taking aspirin and clexane in my next cycle so interesting to see how that affects the period (although hope hope hope I won't have one!).

x


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone,

I do worry about it, but then i worry about everything. Hate to think i could have something going on that is hindering my treatment. I do have painful period pains for the first day or two, but it doesnt last long, so i guess thats pretty normal. Have recently requested a hysto but my clinic wont do it on the nhs because i have no known issues. Makes me mad cuz how do they know that!! Apparently they would be able to see if anything is wrong from my abdominal scans, i'm not overly convinced about this but what can i do!! Ive had four bfn's now and yet they dont seem at all interested in considering that there might be anything wrong with me. Perhaps i should be pleased by this?!! Hmmm. Thanks for all your responses xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Summer13 said:


> I do have painful period pains for the first day or two, but it doesnt last long, so i guess thats pretty normal.


All I shall say is that if you could afford to have it invesitigated I would, purely becuase I quote my gynae after I finally was referred - over fifteen odd years after my first visit to GP, having always been told women have to put up with period pain, * "Period pain is not normal or to be expected past the initial teenage years and no need for any women to suffer it". *


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

I was also told by NHS doctors there was no reason to suspect endo but laparoscopy - which is the only way to confirm endo - confirmed it. 

I think clots might possibly also be a sign of thrombophilias? i.e. genetic predispositions to more blood clotting than is normal. This is relatively easy and cheap to test for, so you should be able to persuade your GP or clinic if you haven't already had it done. If you do have a thrombophilia usually it's just a case of aspirin or clexane to deal with it, although some cases are more complicated.


----------

